# S.Altuvei



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's my S.Altuvei ... Feb 2005 (now) and Aug 2004 (before) ...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, huge change. He got real tall and thick Im still waiting for mine to grow out. Not sure whether its an altuvie or a compressus yet.


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Great looking fish





















. He so round on first picture, I like that!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet comparison pics. they change a lot!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Wow thats a gr8 lokking fish incredible!!!

nice specimen!!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is one sweet fish!!!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That Altu has changed enormous, my compliments









He really looks good and healthy, great job


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm speechless














............master, tell me what you feed him.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

wow very nice theres alot of change


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice althu great coloration he has on pic1


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Sweet pics, def fattened up nicely.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

That is one fat ass altuvei. Looks like he's eating well.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments











dutchfrompredator said:


> i'm speechless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grasshopper ... you must cut up pieces of Tilapia and then stuff them with Hikari Sinking Carinvore Pellets (not too big of pieces , otherwise it gets too messy)


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks. i hope mine looks like yours in a year!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

whoa man.... the high back that he has is incredable..... pure sex.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Very, very, very.......very nice!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

what a nice looking fish


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wououououw he's beautiful


----------

